# CBN Honing Stone



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting and will need to check out.


----------



## JohnCageBubblegum (8 mo ago)

An update and an addition:

After using it to reshape a couple badly chipped chisels and plane irons, the plate seems to be "broken in" and the grit is much more like the 180/220 promised, not nearly as aggressive as it began.

Also, I should have mentioned that it's wide enough to properly hone the plane iron from a Stanley no 7 jointer plane, which my waterstones are not. Looking forward to other grits coming back in stock!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for this post! Stumpy Nubs get paid, and you aren't


----------

